# 1000 series update



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Cub has reversed an earlier decision to continue with Briggs engines on the 1000 series Cubs that Lowes will carry for 2005. 

Kohler has sharpened their pencil and gotten all the engine business on that series for the coming season. So dealer line and Lowe's line will be identical for 2005 (as in previous years) prices remain the same. 

An absolute screaming deal is the 46"- 20hP LT1045......electric clutch,timken bearings in deck spindles, top quality hydrogear rear end,cast iron front axle w/grease fittings.....sale price......1699.00. Great deal this day & age !
We've sold 2 already and only broke them out saturday before last.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i hate to hear that Lowes will get the Kohler motors. I think that if they had gotten the Briggs motor the Kohlers would have help yall sell more. On Cubs website i see they have the 1500 back on there but nothing about them writen. Are they bringing the 1500's back or did there site crash and they backed up with old data from when they change it the last time:question:


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats just stray stuff on the site JOdy.....I hopped on our Cub Regional manager just yesterday about how site is waaaay behind and needs alot of housekeeping. 
People are shopping now for sure.Our traffic is picking up already on mower shoppers.....we dont need an inaccurate outdated site.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I just checked out their website. It appears the 1500 series is available once again, but it looks just like this years and last years 1000 series. 

Wonder what the difference is on the 1000 series; Kohler power (as stated before) rather than the B&S Intek, but priced the same as last year ($1599). From everything I have learned in the past, you don't get something for nothing. Wonder if they cut corners somewhere else?

Also, I like the new website design, but one thing I don't like is that they still do not show prices of attachments.  

Greg


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Its not a Kohler "Command" but a "Courage" series engine. That's Kohlers answer to an Intek ELS series Briggs. Theyre tested out to 500 hours.............more than enough for lawn tractor applications.
Although.......there is the LT1046 - 46" with a big 23hp Command twin....we sell it for 1799. The LT1050 50" with a command twin 26 hp is only 1999. 
Those are the deals and already in short supply.

Its not that the 1500 is back......see this from the Cub CT forum ...somehow that threadstarted there..........needs to be moved.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OK Neil i move that thread into the Cub forum.


----------

